
Apply HN: Classary-Trello for Education, Agile Ed - PLplans
Classary is a Kanban planning and tracking tool for Education, that doubles as a digital learning portfolio.<p>Schools use an assortment of different educational tools for good reasons. This product puts those tools in one platform. We have developed product similarities that include the best attributes of Trello, Schoology, Edmodo, Remind, PearsonEtextbooks, and (Yeah) even Google, and put them all together.<p>Designed so parents, teachers and students can make the learning process personal and engaging. We also have focused on empowering PARENT&#x27;s with knowledge about what their students are learning in school by sharing their student&#x27;s daily experiences.<p>The product is designed so that the users never need to leave the cloud-based platform. We focused on keeping it very simple to use. It has a bit of a &#x27;Clever&#x27; feel in regards to the user&#x27;s ability to add&#x2F;access commonly used tools in the platform. We will amplify the power of the internet in education and make the WebApp accessible from anywhere at anytime.<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;classary.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;classary.com&#x2F;</a>
======
haxit
I'm a high school teacher and I was wondering if this program was going to
have something like a library of lesson plans that we could use? Or sample
lessons plans we could look at? This would make the job of being a teacher
much easier.

~~~
PLplans
Yes, there will be a community of teachers sharing their lesson plans by
offering them free to others. The plans will be hosted in our software. A free
lessonplan directory of sorts.

------
sta13
I see that you reference Remind in your pitch, what similarities to Remind 101
does your product have. How are you planning on using Remind?

~~~
PLplans
The code base has similarities to Remind 101. Our goal is to get
parents/guardians involved in their student's education. Bring the parents
back in the loop about assignment due dates and elements important to the
success of their students. We can also share important documents with the
parents using the paperless system. The function will also send an sms remind
to the student as well to insure that due dates are met.

------
brudgers
Curious if there is research regarding the use of kanban planning in
classrooms under a general curriculum.

~~~
PLplans
I am not aware of any formal research. There is a school district on the
Indian reservation in Arizona that is having huge success with Kanban planning
for the actual curriculum workflow. Also, there are numerous examples in
Europe that use Kanban boards in the old bulletin board and sticky note
method.

------
pro_gram
What aspects of trello are is classary using? Or rather, what does classary do
that trello doesn't?

~~~
PLplans
We have designed a complete solution that is designed in Meteor with Agile
collaboration at its core. Focusing on the unique needs of schools, teachers
and students.

This product also creates a digital learning portfolio with out any additional
steps. It is easily shared with anyone, such as college of interest or a
future employer..

Classary also seperates the teachers/students classes or periods to match the
way it is done at their school.

------
c_howie19
Is the card view on your website the actual assignment for the student? What
if students do not have access to a computer.

~~~
PLplans
The card is the actual assignment. We understand that not all students have a
computer. However, we are finding that most have a smartphone. The assignments
and digital portfolio are easily managed via the mobile app.

------
TeacherEd
Is the product free for teachers and students to use? How will it make our job
as a teacher easier? I like the linear feel.

~~~
PLplans
Currently, our business model is represented by a Freemium approach to help
teachers gain access to our product.

Kanban organization will make the teachers job easier. The teachers lesson
plan in the app is the students workflow and assignments. No additional steps
needed. I realized that there were no products or tools available that make it
easy for teachers.

Trello,and Hansoft have proven that kanban orginization is extremely effective
in the business world. I feel that it will be very beneficial for teachers as
well. I am a teacher and it works better than any product that I have found.

